# Termite suit bites its way to high court



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Termite suit bites its way to high court
Couple sue after discovering new home's infestation

LANSING (AP) -- When Richard and Stacey Roberts bought an old home for $475,000 on Leelanau Peninsula, they thought the home's other tenants were gone for good.

The previous owners indeed moved out of the house in Leland. But the Roberts contend the sellers left behind termites that caused enough damage to make the house structurally unsound.

The sellers, Robert and Joanne Saffell, didn't report any history of termite infestation in their disclosure statement. About two weeks after the 2003 sale, though, the Saffells gave the buyers a tip sheet noting "a million" bugs would hatch in the spring.

The case has slowly made its way to the Michigan Supreme Court. What the court decides could leave sellers with far more liability if something wrong is discovered after they sell a home. But it also could leave wary buyers with a bit more protection from a home's known risks.

http://www.record-eagle.com/local/local_story_138071205.html


----------



## die4irish (Jul 5, 2003)

there a simple solution never buy a home without a wdr Wood destroying pest report.For a few hundred dollars this can save you thousands. Any pest controll company(like ours)will do this. If they miss something then it is their responsibility.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Yep seems like a inspection could have been the best way to insure a sound business decission. Proving the fact that the past owners knew about termites vs just bugs might be hard to do. I cant say with confidence I would know what a termite looks like. 
Wood ants on the other hand I have great knowledge and have already made the repairs these guys can do on a house.


----------



## die4irish (Jul 5, 2003)

termites have bigger wings and they have no waist
ant all have a waist or segmented body


----------



## mi_steelman (Jan 11, 2009)

me and my dad run our own pest control company for about 12 years now and we have saved some people tons of money inspecting homes for them.


----------

